# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Songs About Foreign(FSU/etc.) Romance

## chanveil

Just wondering.....anyone ever hear any songs about the process we are going through? 
One of my hobbies, of course, is writing music, and I am kicking around some ideas for a few songs.....and the lyrics of these new tunes have to do with
situations involving going long distances to find your "other half"....and the problem associated with it. 
Anyone know of anyone else with songs with those kinds of topics in them?

----------

